# Thread Specs - Arizona Silhoutte



## LL Woodworks (Mar 7, 2012)

Arizona Silhoutte offers some FP sections in their Pen Kit Accessories>FP Nibs section on their web site; specifically part numbers  BHW-703 through BHW-708.
Has anyone bought these and does anyone know the thread specs (what tap size) for these?  I called AZ and they had no idea. He said I was the second person in 12 years to ask that question.

Thanks
Lynn


----------



## frank123 (Mar 8, 2012)

Since no one else more knowledgeable has replied I will.

(BHW 706)

I bought several of these and as near as I can determine by measuring with a caliper they seem to be M8.5 x 1 (or maybe M8.4 but 8.5 should work I would think).  Not the most common size but pen taps, for reasons I fail to understand, don't ever seem to be.

Maybe someone that knows for certain will post.


----------



## jjudge (Mar 8, 2012)

If they're for Baron/Sedona ... or Churchill/El Grande, then they should be listed in the Taps, Dies, Sizes spreadsheet I posted to "Advanced Penmaking" forum.


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 8, 2012)

jjudge said:


> If they're for Baron/Sedona ... or Churchill/El Grande, then they should be listed in the Taps, Dies, Sizes spreadsheet I posted to "Advanced Penmaking" forum.


 

This is exactly correct, AND, if you have not visited the spreadsheet, you are missing a GREAT piece of information. Thanks, Joe for this data!


----------



## LL Woodworks (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks - All - after posting I did exactly that - Thanks for the replies.
Lynn


----------

